# UNC Ask the experts: "Using Your Mind to Manage IBS" November 12th reminder



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI UNC ask the experts: "Using your mind to manage IBS" Psychological Treatment Approaches Tuesday, November 12, 8-10 pm EST http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

This should be interesting. Thank's Eric.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanx Eric..... my dialup connection isn't working very well this evening so I am unable to read this article right now... will try again a little later.Evie


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I missed it...I guess they said mind over matter







I did see you post it on the other board and by the time I got home from work and took care of the animals I forgot...I am still trying to keep an open mind about this idea


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, you didn't miss it is on November 12, they have them the second tuesday of each month on a variety of topics related to IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry about posting the 5th they keep putting a differnt date there, but it is on the 12th.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

hhhmmm..?? I may try this talk with the experts thing in November. Sounds like it's really worth getting involved in.Evie


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I am going to try to make it a point to be there listening with an open mind







but I do have a few questions I would like to see answered about our powerful mind


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi on some more information on this. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=001392#000002


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

Bump.And to let you know that I have an appointment conflict when this chat is going on so I may or may not be able to attend. I will look forward to listening and learning from the next one if I am unable to make this one. Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is tomorrow just fyi.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might want to check out the story in the latest Newsweek as well. tom


----------

